
Artificial intelligence often fails in the fight against hatred and terror - Tomte
https://www.en24.news/news/2019/11/27/igf-artificial-intelligence-often-fails-in-the-fight-against-hatred-and-terror.html
======
Tomte
> Detecting and erasing hate comments in Sri Lanka is difficult because of the
> linguistic conditions prevailing there, said Wijeratne. On Facebook,
> algorithms sound the alarm when they make a statement in terms of a
> "concrete future threat," as in the announcement tomorrow to go to someone
> and shoot him. "In my language, there is no future," explained the
> scientist.

